# What can and can't DTG print on



## cleggy (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi,, i'm considering DTG and I need to understand what type of fabrics they can print on. Most of our work at the moment is screened or flex vinyl and i was wondering if there were any limitations on what DTG is suitable for. We print mainly on cotton tshirts, school bags, pique polo shirts, hi vis vests, nylon coats, soft shell coats. Will these all work with DTG. Do they all print on the same type of fabrics or will some e,g. Kornit print on other types?
Thanks


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

DTG likes 100 percent cotton, however has had good results with 50/50 or higher. 100% polyester for white or very light not requiring white ink. This is using recently introduced pretreatment by Image Armour.
As far as pique, it can but the smoother the printing surface the better the print and detail. Think of it as painting art on canvas or brick. Both work but for detail canvas would be better. Nylon is not going to happen unless u use a solvent dtg printer, then u can do glass, plastics, coasters, etc. But a solvent printer will not do t shirts. Kornit I am not for sure but I have never been impressed.


----------

